# rickshaw bike value ?



## Blackout (Jun 12, 2013)

looking for a ballpark value on this, only pic I have


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 12, 2013)

Restored $1500. In that condition less than $500. 

If you are looking for one  and live in California. here you go:
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/3817285685.html

This one is selling for $1500.


----------



## MOTOmike (Jun 12, 2013)

*Rickshaw*

I would agree with SpedMan.  About $400 in the condition shown.  I'm not sure about value if restored.  I know someone locally who has two of these rickshaws.  I believe he said they came from Indonesia or the Philippines.

Mike


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 12, 2013)

I like that blue one you found  .. The front fenders are very cool..


----------



## Rustafari (Jun 12, 2013)

What tanksalot said!  I wonder if it is difficult to steer having the weight up front like that though?  Still, I like the blue one.  Very cool!


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 12, 2013)

Steering the blue one will tax you especially if two over weight individuals get in it. I would test it loaded before making an offer. If it is hard to steer, it could help lower the price more.


----------



## n784 (Feb 12, 2016)

I have similar type of antique rickshaw with me but in a much better condition. Quote me a price if interested.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2016)

If you are selling on this site you need to post in the for sale section and put price and location. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Feb 12, 2016)

These beasts are worse than a tandem.They are heavy,take up a lot of space and are really kool till ya own one.Just sayin.Make sure you REALLY want it badly.


----------



## Awhipple (Feb 12, 2016)

Here's mine. They are from Indonisa and are called becaks.


----------

